# Norfolk southern hiring



## hunter44a (Nov 6, 2011)

http://www.nscorp.com/nscportal/nscorp/Media/News Releases/2011/ns_hiring_plans.html


----------



## reidplacefarms (Nov 7, 2011)

do you work for ns


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 7, 2011)

no my brother in law does


----------



## MTMiller (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the good news!


----------



## camodano (Nov 9, 2011)

ask him to put in a ggod word for all of us.


----------



## reidplacefarms (Nov 12, 2011)

whats your brother inlaws name


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 13, 2011)

sent pm


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 13, 2011)

camodano said:


> ask him to put in a ggod word for all of us.


 SURE!!


----------



## z71mathewsman (Nov 27, 2011)

*Railroad,,,,,*

Not hijacking your thread,but I got a friend that works with the railroad in Kentucky and he said CSX railroad is hiring also.


----------



## Papa Bear (Nov 30, 2011)

Great place to work, but when they tell you the railroad operates 365 days a yr and 24 hrs a day they mean it.  I had young kids back when I worked with them and just was not going to sacrifice not being there with my kids.  I was on the mainline from Atlanta - Chattanooga. It was great money but you have to sacrifice a lot of at home time.  Main thing is be careful, you can get seriously hurt if you are not paying attention.  Good luck with your decision,  I had some family members who hung on and retired.


----------



## mdgmc84 (Nov 30, 2011)

My granddad worked for southern before the two merged, worked there from the time he got home from wwII until he retired, and i tell you he never had to worry about money. good money if you can handle being on call all the time.


----------



## reidplacefarms (Dec 2, 2011)

Papa Bear said:


> Great place to work, but when they tell you the railroad operates 365 days a yr and 24 hrs a day they mean it.  I had young kids back when I worked with them and just was not going to sacrifice not being there with my kids.  I was on the mainline from Atlanta - Chattanooga. It was great money but you have to sacrifice a lot of at home time.  Main thing is be careful, you can get seriously hurt if you are not paying attention.  Good luck with your decision,  I had some family members who hung on and retired.



when did you work for ns i am a yardmaster at inman and my dad worked there for 37 years as a yard engineer


----------



## Papa Bear (Dec 3, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## good33 (Dec 4, 2011)

it is a good job and its getn better about the time you are at home


----------



## Rattlecrap (Dec 11, 2011)

I bet I have sent 50 resumes to NS and still have yet to hear anything from them.  My understanding is that there is one guy that is in charge of recruiting the southeast and he has his hands full.  I started sending out resumes about 4 months ago consistently.  If anyone has an inside way in PLEASE let me know!!!!!


----------



## Phoelix (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow, sounds interesting...I've been fixxin airplanes for 20 years, and it's starting to look "iffy" for me...starting to be too many "if's" in the equation for me.....


----------



## hunter44a (Dec 13, 2011)

Rattlecrap said:


> I bet I have sent 50 resumes to NS and still have yet to hear anything from them. My understanding is that there is one guy that is in charge of recruiting the southeast and he has his hands full. I started sending out resumes about 4 months ago consistently. If anyone has an inside way in PLEASE let me know!!!!!


Dont feel bad. I got folks on the "inside" and can't get a job there


----------



## Redbow (Dec 14, 2011)

I spent 35 years with CSX. Would I do it all over again? Yes I would. I don't know what department the railroads are hiring in but in our area most of the time people were hired thru job service. The railroads used to do all their hiring but that ended in most cases years ago.


----------



## matthewsman (Dec 14, 2011)

*There's something they ain't liking*

It could be something as simple as your address. I work for CSXT, but I'm sure it's similar. They expect you to be able to respond for a call for work with two hours notice, so the computer that intially pre-screens/scans  your submission will toss out your ap for an addy more than 30 miles by GPS away...

Or even your driving record. Go have it pulled from the DMV and make sure you haven't forgotten to list anything that may be on there.

Make sure you emphasize that you are safety oriented and available to work all shifts in all kinds of weather all holidays etc. Also be in decent physical health and don't lie on any of the pre employment background stuff...


QUOTE=Rattlecrap;6541924]I bet I have sent 50 resumes to NS and still have yet to hear anything from them.  My understanding is that there is one guy that is in charge of recruiting the southeast and he has his hands full.  I started sending out resumes about 4 months ago consistently.  If anyone has an inside way in PLEASE let me know!!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## hunter44a (Dec 14, 2011)

matthewsman said:


> It could be something as simple as your address. I work for CSXT, but I'm sure it's similar. They expect you to be able to respond for a call for work with two hours notice, so the computer that intially pre-screens/scans your submission will toss out your ap for an addy more than 30 miles by GPS away...
> 
> Or even your driving record. Go have it pulled from the DMV and make sure you haven't forgotten to list anything that may be on there.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
Either that or they dont like your GON forum posts


----------



## barrowbowhunter (Dec 16, 2011)

I now work for Herzog railroad services. I tried for 6 months to get on with NS and went through 3 interview processes with them and all 3 times i was not offered the position and my uncle has been with ns for 20 years. Any railroad is extremely hard  to get on with even if you know someone that works there.


----------



## HOGGDOGS (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm a carman in macon for ns I can say it is the best job I have ever had. I have been there for eight years an counting. My father retired with 37 years as a conductor in Atlanta with ns.


----------



## Rattlecrap (Dec 27, 2011)

Maybe that's it!! Maybe you have to be grandfathered in


----------



## partime1 (Dec 28, 2011)

HOGGDOGS said:


> I'm a carman in macon for ns I can say it is the best job I have ever had. I have been there for eight years an counting. My father retired with 37 years as a conductor in Atlanta with ns.



Hog Man!  keep one eye open!


----------



## partime1 (Dec 28, 2011)

HOGGDOGS said:


> I'm a carman in macon for ns I can say it is the best job I have ever had. I have been there for eight years an counting. My father retired with 37 years as a conductor in Atlanta with ns.



yeah hogsdogs it is a perty good job.  cept when somebody keeps claiming your spots.


----------



## ToroAzul (Jan 31, 2012)

I had an interview with NS three years ago down near the airport along with about 35 other folks in the room.  We were told 98% of the folks who apply don't make it this far.  

I interviewed and was "declined" for a second.

Good luck to all, I really wanted it.


----------



## HOGGDOGS (Feb 11, 2012)

I here ya parttime lol


----------



## RFWobbly (Jun 30, 2012)

My son just got a student co-op position with NS and loves it. I was offered similar back in the early 80's when I graduated but turned it down for the glories of hi-tech. Now, 40 years and 16 jobs (layoffs) later, it looks like railroading would have been a much better career path. Not to mention the fact that I wouldn't have my job shipped to China and would have already been retired. 

You learn from your kids. 

My advice to young people.... railroading these days is much more about computers and real estate. Get an Associate Degree in Networking or Civil Engineering and apply for a job that will last a lifetime.


----------



## silentsteps (Jul 11, 2012)

Worst job ever, working for NS,unless you got a little brown on your nose.


----------



## bpoole (Jul 14, 2012)

Worked there hours sux money is good when u work but the have been hiring way to meny ppl and i struggled to pay rent.They bend the truth a lil the old timers have it made but the new guys barley wrk


----------



## goastinstructor (Aug 20, 2012)

HOGGDOGS said:


> I'm a carman in macon for ns I can say it is the best job I have ever had. I have been there for eight years an counting. My father retired with 37 years as a conductor in Atlanta with ns.



Lol... Im a Carman for NS in Macon too


----------



## flingin1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Are they still hiring?


----------



## Drake1807 (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't do it! I have been there 10 years and why do you think I am looking on the help wanted section. It is big buisness politics. Don't let that big check fool you, it is blood money.


----------



## flingin1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Drake1807 said:


> Don't do it! I have been there 10 years and why do you think I am looking on the help wanted section. It is big buisness politics. Don't let that big check fool you, it is blood money.



What division/ yard do u work I'm trying to decide what to apply for.


----------



## Drake1807 (Aug 29, 2012)

Brosnan


----------



## BowHard (Sep 2, 2012)

I just applied there this past week hope to hear somethingnim really interested in the positions


----------



## DownRiver (Sep 3, 2012)

I put in there last September and finally this august got a hiring session and got the job will start this September so just know it could take a while good luck


----------



## sumterassassin (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey y'all I'm a Signalman for NS. I've been hearing rumors that they're having some hiring sessions, but rumors spread on the railroad like wildfire. Been there 5 years. Pay checks are nice, but you are definitely subject to call a lot! Anyway good luck!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 20, 2012)

http://www.wsaz.com/news/headlines/Norfolk-Southern-Railroad-Announce-Layoffs-175065901.html


----------



## DownRiver (Jan 21, 2013)

they are hiring 15 more people in February 2013 get your app in


----------



## partime1 (Feb 7, 2015)

they are hiring conductors now in Macon.


----------



## Stomper (Mar 16, 2015)

NS is hiring all the time. Goto www.nscorp.com then get to Employees fill out the online resume. I've been with them for 17 years my Dad had 40 years in.  Both of us in the Maintenance of way (track work). Im wondering if I know any of ya'll in this thread? My name is James Shepherd good to meet ya'll.


----------



## 300whispertc (Mar 16, 2015)

College co op ,retired after 35 yrs with SR and NS in building and bridges.Enjoyed my time there but you have to commit to a work all the time lifestyle.


----------



## TyGeR (Jul 2, 2015)

NS is a good job,  as it was said in this thread the rail road runs 24/7/365.  It is SLOWLY getting better about family time for some of the areas but not all of them.  Pay is good,  most hours you work are crap until you get several years under your belt.  Getting hired seems to be a dice roll at times.  Keep watching www.nscorp.com to see jobs that are listed, it changes weekly.  And as it was said, be honest on you resumes.  They do a full background check and look into most info you list.  The railroad isn't for everyone, it will take you way from family and friends, you work odd schedules, but its a great job.


----------

